# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  موسوعة اسعار السيارات في السعودية

## النورس الحزين

*السلام عليكم 

هذا الموضوع لأسعار السيارات لعام 2008

لمن يريد امتلاك سيارة جديدة هذا دليل اسعار محدثة






MERCEDES BENZ

مرسيدس اس 600 إل - 502,000 ريال


اس 500 إل - 380,000 ريال


اس 350 - 225,000 ريال



اس 350 إل - 260,000 ريال


اي 200 ك - 150,000 ريال


اي 320 - 198,000 ريال


اي 240 - 157,000 ريال


ام إل 350 - 148,000 ريال


سي إل 600 - 507,000 ريال


سي إل 500 - 415,000 ريال


سي 240 - 128,000 ريال


سي 200 ك - 116,000 ريال


اس إل 500 - 410,000 ريال


اس إل 600 - 508,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

BMW

بي ام دبليو 760 إل آي ( لون خاص ) - 525,000 ريال

760 إل آي - 475,000 ريال

745 إل آي - 399,000 ريال

735 إل آي - 325,000 ريال

730 إل آي - 260,000 ريال

545آي - 275,000 ريال

530 آي - 205,000 ريال

330 سي آي - 205,000 ريال

330 آي اي - 186,000 ريال

318 آي اي - 118,000 ريال

زد 4 - 155,000 ريال

اكس 5 - 3 - 196,000 ريال

اكس 5 - 4.4 - 255,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

HUMMER

همر إتش تو - 250,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

CADILlAC

كاديلاك CTS - بــ 136,000ريال

كاديلاك DTS ديفل - 179,000 ريال

كاديلاك ديفيل ( Night Vision ) - بــ 208,000 ريال

كاديلاك DHS - بــ 188,000 ريال

كاديلاك إسكاليد - 195,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

CHEVROLET

شفروليه كابرس رويال - 122,000 ريال

كابرس LS "إل اس" - 84,500 ريال

كابرس LTZ "إل تي زد" - 99,000 ريال

لومينا LS "إل إس" - 63,000 ريال

لومينا LTZ "إل تي زد" - 73,500 ريال

لومينا SS "اس اس" - 85,000 ريال

ماليبو - 57,992 ريال

ابيكا - 47,500 ريال

أوبترا - 34,500 ريال

آفيو - 35,500 ريال

تريل بليزر - 83,500 ريال

تريل بليزر LTZ "إل تي زد" - 113,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

GMC

سوبربان - 114,000 ريال

يوكون - 106,500 ريال

إنفوي - 100,000 ريال

سفاري - 78,500 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

FORD

كراون فكتوريا LX "إل اكس" - 86,500 ريال

فوكس - 44,500 ريال

مونديو - 54,000 ريال

إكسكيرجن 4X4 - بــ 124,000 ريال

إكسبديشن - 115,500 ريال

اكسبلور - 96,000 ريال

رينجر - 40,500 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

LINCOLN

لينكولن تاون كار - 155,000 ريال

لينكولن LS "ال اس" - 158,400 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

MERCURY

جراند ماركيز GS "جي اس" - 83,550 ريال

جراند ماركيز LS "ال اس" - 98,000 ريال

ماونتنير - 95,550 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

CHRYSLER

كرايسلر M300 - بــ 92,000 ريال

كرايسلر LHS "ال اتش اس" - 89,900 ريال

كرايسلر كونكورد - 69,000 ريال

كرايسلر سيبرنج - 67,000 ريال

كرايسلر نيون - 56,000 ريال

دارينجو - 98,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

JEEP

جراند شيروكي - 132,000 ريال

جراند شيروكي - 99,000 ريال

شيروكي - 107,000 ريال

رانجلر - يدوي - 56,000 ريال

رانجلر - آلي - 69,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

ROLLS ROYCE

رولز رويس "فانتوم" - 1,400,000 ريال

بنتلي أرناج ريد ليبل - 790,000 ريال

بنتلي أرناج ريد ليبل - سيدان طويل - 976,500 ريال

كونتيننتال آر - 1,100,000 ريال

كونتيننتال 10 - 1,209,000 ريال

أزيور - 1,150,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

FERRARI

فراري مودينا 360 - 517,917 ريال

فراري مودينا 360 ( فورمولا1 ) - 600,000 ريال

مارانيللو 550 - 837,000 ريال

ام جي تي 456 - 930,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

ASTON MARTIN

أستون مارتن دي بي 7 كوبيه - 483,600 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

MASERATI

مازاراتي 4200 سبايدر - 370,000 ريال

مازاراتي 3200 - 349,680 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

PORSCHE

بورش كاريرا - 285,000 ريال

كاريرا 4 - 310,000 ريال

كاريرا ( كشف ) - 330,000 ريال

كاريرا 40 عاما ( كشف ) - 345,000 ريال

تارجا - 320,000 ريال

جي تي 2 - 700,000 ريال

توربو 911 - 457,000 ريال

بوكستر ( كشف ) - 170,000 ريال

بوكستر اس ( كشف ) - 215,000 ريال

نوكستر 50 عاما - 235,000 ريال

كايين توربو - 370,000 ريال

كايين اس - 270,000 ريال

كايين - 210,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

VOLKSWAGEN

فولكس فاجن باسات - 86,200 ريال

بورا ( آلي ) - 68,300 ريال

بورا ( يدوي ) - 61,200 ريال

بيتل( يدوي ) - 61,300 ريال

بيتل ( آلي ) - 75,900 ريال

جولف ( يدوي ) 1.6 - 61,200 ريال

جولف ( يدوي ) 2 - 64,300 ريال

جولف ( آلي ) - 69,000 ريال

بولو - 43,500 ريال

طوارق - 153,900 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

AUDI

أودي A8 إل - 378,000 ريال

أودي A6 - بـــ 175,000 ريال

أودي A6 اي6 - 2.4 - 115,000 ريال

اي4 - 2 - 128,000 ريال

اي4 - 2.4 - 129,500 ريال

تي تي - 148,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ


VOLVO

فولفو اس 80 - 2.4 - 126,000 ريال

اس 80 - 2.9 - 144,000 ريال

اس 80 تي 6 - 172,000 ريال

اس 60 - 2.4 - 116,000 ريال

اس 60 - 2.3 - 140,000 ريال

اس 60 آر - 190,000 ريال

في 70 إل 1 - ( واجن ) - 101,000 ريال

في 70 إل 2 لا - ( واجن ) - 117,000 ريال

اكس سي 70 - 140,000 ريال

اكس سي 90 - 195,000 ريال

اس 40 تي - 91,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

MINI

ميني كوبر - 78,000 ريال

ميني كوبر اس - 96,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

JAGUAR

جاكوار اكس جي - 280,000 ريال

جاكوار اس تايب - 155,000 ريال

جاكور اكس تايب - 145,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

OPEL

أوبل أوميجا ( يدوي ) - 61,000 ريال

أوبل أوميجا ( آلي ) - 93,000 ريال

أوبل أسترا - 52,000 ريال

أوبل فيكترا - 65,000 ريال

أوبل كورسا - 42,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

LAND ROVER

لاندروفر "رانج روفر" - 250,000 ريال

ديسكفري 4X4 - بــ 131,000 ريال

ديسكفري 2X4 - بــ 107,000 ريال

روفر ( يدوي ) - 111,000 ريال

روفر ( آلي ) - 117,000 ريال

فريلاند - 103,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

SAAB

ساب 5-9 - 119,000 ريال

ساب 3-9 - 103,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

PEUGEOT

بيجو 607 - 114,146 ريال

بيجو 406 اس تي - 52,270 ريال

بيجو 406 اس في - 89,000 ريال

بيجو 307 اكس تي ( يدوي ) - 41,923 ريال

بيجو 307 اكس تي ( آلي ) - 45,476 ريال

بيجو 206 سي سي ( يدوي ) - 57,000 ريال

بيجو 206 سي سي ( آلي ) - 61,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

CITROEN

ستروين سي 5 - 88,000 ريال

ستروين سي 3 - 46,000 ريال

ستروين اكسار - 44,000 ريال

ستروين سي 8 ( ميني فان ) - 88,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

SKODA

سكودا سوبيرب - 84,000 ريال ( يدوي + آلي- تيبترونيك) 2.8

سوبيرب - 68,000 ريال ( يدوي + آلي-تيبترونيك ) 2

أوكتافيا (ديزل) - 53,000 ريال

فابيا - 29,000 ريال

فيليشيا حوض ( بيك أب ) - 23,500 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

SEAT

سيات توليدو ( آلي ) - 55,500 ريال

توليدو ( يدوي ) - 51,900 ريال

كوردوبا - 35,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

RENAULT

رينو لاجونا - 59,000 ريال

رينو كليو - 37,900 ريال

رينو فيل ساتس - 12,600 ريال

ميغان - ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

LEXUS

لكزس ال اس 430 - 254,000 ريال

لكزس جي اس 300 - 148,000 ريال

لكزس اي اس 300 - 124,500 ريال

لكزس اس سي 430 - 244,000 ريال

لكزس آر اكس 330 - 135,000 ريال

لكزس ال اكس 470 - 244,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

TOYOTA

تويوتا كامري جراندي - 72,000 ريال

كامري جي ال آي ( يدوي ) - 64,000 ريال

كامري اكس ال آي - 58,000 ريال

كورولا اكس ال آي - 44,000 ريال

كورولا اكس ال آي - 50,000 ريال - 1.8

إيكو - 34,000 ريال

لاندكروزر جي اكس آر جي - 145,000 ريال

لاندكروزر في اكس آر 2 - 156,000 ريال

لاندكروزر جي اكس آر 1 - 123,000 ريال

برادو جي اكس - 82,900 ريال

راف 4 - 75,000 ريال

اف جي كروز - 110.000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

NISSAN & INFINITI

نيسان انفينتي كيو 45 - 199,500 ريال

نيسان 350 زد - 145,000 ريال نيسان

ماكسيما جي في 3 - 93,158 ريال

نيسان ماكسيما جي في 2 - 79,685 ريال

نيسان ماكسيما جي في 1 - 70,185 ريال

نيسان صني سوبر صالون - 53,125 ريال

نيسان صني اف اي - 40,125 ريال

نيسان باترول ( سفاري ) - 123,300 ريال

نيسان باترول - 86,800 ريال

نيسان باثفايندر اس اي تي 2 - 98,435 ريال

نيسان باثفايندر اس اي تي آي - 85,685 ريال

نيسان باثفايندر اكس اي - 79,185 ريال

نيسان اكس تريل تي 3 - 98,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

HONDA

هوندا ليجند - 112,000 ريال

أكورد في تي آي إل - 62,950 ريال

أكورد في تي آي إل ( آلي ) - 67,000 ريال

أكورد فل كامل 6سلندر جلد + فتحة + جنوط + تخشيب داخلي (ألي) -بحوالي100,000ريال

سيفيك ال اكس آي ( آلي ) - 45,000 ريال

سيفيك ال اكس آي ( يدوي ) - 42,500 ريال

سيتي ( آلي ) - 39,000 ريال

سيتي ( يدوي ) - 36,500 ريال

أوديسي - 98,500 ريال

ام آر في - 104,000 ريال

ستريم ( فان ) - 66,000 ريال

سي آر في ( آلي ) - 75,000 ريال

سي آر في ( يدوي ) - 72,000 ريال

اتش أر في ( آلي ) - 56,450 ريال

اتش آر في ( يدوي ) - 53,950 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

MAZDA

مازدا اس 6 ( آلي ) - 55,000 ريال

مازدا اس 6 ( يدوي ) - 52,000ريال

مازدا آر 6 ( آلي ) - 74,550 ريال

مازدا آر 6 ( يدوي ) - 66,550 ريال

مازدا ال أكس323 - 34,550 ريال

مازدا جي ال اكس323 - 36,550 ريال

مازدا ام بي في ( فان ) - 83,550 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

MITSUBISHI

ميتسوبيشي ماجنا - 58,000 ريال

جالنت- 50,000 ريال

لانسر اي ال - 40,500 ريال

سبيس واجن - 68,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

SUBARU

سوبارو ليجاسي جي اكس - 69,612 ريال

سوبارو إمبريزا - 55,000 ريال

سوبارو أوت باك ( واجن ) - 76,000 ريال

سوبارو فورستر - 68,380 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

ISUZU

ايسوزو تروبو ( آلي ) - 92,000 ريال

ايسوزو تروبو ( يدوي ) - 88,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

HYUNDI

هيونداي سنتنيال - 135,000 ريال

جرانديور اكس جي - 85,065 ريال

سوناتا جي ال - 59,000 ريال

سوناتا جي ال ( يدوي ) - 47,000 ريال

ألنترا جي ال ( يدوي ) - 36,000 ريال

ألنترا جي ال ( آلي ) - 39,400 ريال

أكسنت - 28,990 ريال

سانتافي جي ال اس - 63,000 ريال

سانتافي جي ال - 53,700 ريال

تيراكان - 71,500 ريال

تيراكان ( آلي ) - 89,200 ريال

تراجيه - فان ( آلي ) - 65,900 ريال

تراجيه - فان ( يدوي ) - 60,000 ريال

كوبيه ( يدوي ) - 60,700 ريال

كوبيه ( آلي ) - 65,000 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ

KIA

كيا أوبيروس آر اس - 68,*** ريال

كيا أوبيروس ال اس- 77,550 ريال

كيا أوبتيما - 45,550 ريال

كيا أوبتيما ( يدوي ) - 42,550 ريال

كيا كارينز ( فان ) - 35,500 ريال

كيا ريو - 27,800 ريال




كيا كرنفال ( آلي ) - 65,450 ريال*

وشكرا لكم واتمنى ان تكونو قد استفتم

----------

